# Any ideas on bags?



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

I've decided on a GHB instead of a BOB. I feel it's more likely that I will be on the road in a SHTF situation. I've been looking at condor and maxipedition bags and just can't make up my mind. I want to carry the essentials on a GHB importantly is my 9mm. Now that brings up another problem. Do I leave it in my truck. I'm worried about my truck getting broken into and my bag stolen. I was thinking about be able to lock it to my seat frame but then the bag would have to have some kindof steel cable reinforcement in It to be able to lock it down. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

What terrain and population density do you plan on having to travel through? The reason I ask is I try and keep my ghb more civilian in look just earth tones so I can blend in a little better without looking like gi Joe or a preparedness guru around havenots. Look at some Jan sport backpacks. The earth tones, size, hip belts, and versatility may surprise you. If you really want something more tactical in nature map edition is great and kifaru has some nice high dollar options. Check out la police gear website too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I second LAPG. It's mid-grade quality stuff for value prices. I have some Condor gear but have had to restitch or repair most of it. Definitely not to best stuff out there. I have a tendency toward 5.11 gear but usually only buy it when it's on sale / clearance (but it seems to be on sale or clearance somewhere every day of the week). CBL had some great suggestions on blending in. A tactical bag with molle pouches may stand out a lot more than a backpack from your local sports team. Of course one can "camo" their pack with a few well chosen accessories too. I would also add keep size/weight in mind. Bugging out may require more gear than getting home, but if I was working my way back home I would want to be able to move quickly.


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

That's some good suggestions. I'm going to keep that in mind and look at the sites you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can get a small safe for your vehicle for the 9mm, but for the pack, out of sight is about the best suggestion I have.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Keep the bag low on the floor an toss a blanket an piller on top. Most folks just thin it be sleep geat thata way. An yup, yall gonna wanna safe fer the gun.


----------



## hillbilly1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Use an old diaper bag or some ugly girly bag. Think Grey Man. What would nobody bother trying to steal. You can easily run a cable lock thru trigger or action and around seat frame or trunk beam


----------



## Royal (Dec 4, 2013)

I mounted a safe under my seat to hold my 9mm and around 250 rounds of ammo. I also bolted a small locking toolbox to the interior in the rear of my jeep to hold my bag and other items that I may use.


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

Royal said:


> I mounted a safe under my seat to hold my 9mm and around 250 rounds of ammo. I also bolted a small locking toolbox to the interior in the rear of my jeep to hold my bag and other items that I may use.


That's a good idea. Now I'm looking into a safe for under my seat. Thanks.


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

dustinglodney said:


> That's a good idea. Now I'm looking into a safe for under my seat. Thanks.


 I wanted to ask about what to do next. I have invested in weapons, ammo and training, set some money aside for precious metals each month (not a treasure trove, but being systematic about buying), am paying my house note down as quick as I can and have started storing long term canned and dry goods. I am concerned about getting a gun safe for my weapons - do you guys have any suggestion? Also any suggestions on what to set as my next goal. I am also slowing trying to accumulate some cash at home in case of a banking holiday. I had a big heart surgery this year and have laid low and just read and learned from you guys. Magus, Sentry, Grimm and Roo and the ever philosophical Old Coot have given me a lot of laughs and a lot of good advice. What should my next big project be?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

professor said:


> I wanted to ask about what to do next. I have invested in weapons, ammo and training, set some money aside for precious metals each month (not a treasure trove, but being systematic about buying), am paying my house note down as quick as I can and have started storing long term canned and dry goods. I am concerned about getting a gun safe for my weapons - do you guys have any suggestion? Also any suggestions on what to set as my next goal. I am also slowing trying to accumulate some cash at home in case of a banking holiday. I had a big heart surgery this year and have laid low and just read and learned from you guys. Magus, Sentry, Grimm and Roo and the ever philosophical Old Coot have given me a lot of laughs and a lot of good advice. What should my next big project be?


I think these are good questions, but you should probably start your own original thread so as to keep the replies relevant and not derail the OP.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

professor said:


> I wanted to ask about what to do next. I have invested in weapons, ammo and training, set some money aside for precious metals each month (not a treasure trove, but being systematic about buying), am paying my house note down as quick as I can and have started storing long term canned and dry goods. I am concerned about getting a gun safe for my weapons - do you guys have any suggestion? Also any suggestions on what to set as my next goal. I am also slowing trying to accumulate some cash at home in case of a banking holiday. I had a big heart surgery this year and have laid low and just read and learned from you guys. Magus, Sentry, Grimm and Roo and the ever philosophical Old Coot have given me a lot of laughs and a lot of good advice. What should my next big project be?


You haven't mentioned a BOB for each member of the family. You also mention heart surgery, but don't mention medical supplies. If those are not simply omissions in your post, I'd deal with those two items next.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

professor said:


> ..I am concerned about getting a gun safe for my weapons - do you guys have any suggestion? ...


*Gun safes.*

1. Cheap = less protection. But any protection is better then none. 
2. I pay cash and haul the safe myself.
3. Gun safe(s) has to be small enough my Son and I can unload it and move it ourselves.
4. Bolted to the back wall of a closet is ideal. Out of sight offers a bit more protection.

*Alternates.*

1. Specialty furniture. <click here>
2. Do you have a closet that the the door could be replaced with a bookcase? <Click here> 
3. Big bucks. <Click Here>


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Gun safes.
> 
> 1. Cheap = less protection. But any protection is better then none.
> 2. I pay cash and haul the safe myself.
> ...


The bug out bags were a slap in the forhead! My next task for different members of my family!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

there are two considerations here. As for the bag go with quality up front. I have used both the Condor and the Maxpedition bags. I now carry only the Max. Little things like fit are a big deal when you are having to carry a bag on your shoulders for extended periods of time. I also have not had problems with things like zippers in the Max. 

As for locking things up, I just added a lockable underseat unit for my GMC. They are available for the rear seats on GM trucks I know. I bought mine off EBay. GB


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> there are two considerations here. As for the bag go with quality up front. I have used both the Condor and the Maxpedition bags. I now carry only the Max. Little things like fit are a big deal when you are having to carry a bag on your shoulders for extended periods of time. I also have not had problems with things like zippers in the Max.
> 
> As for locking things up, I just added a lockable underseat unit for my GMC. They are available for the rear seats on GM trucks I know. I bought mine off EBay. GB


Thanks. I'm going tomorrow to Recon1 to look for a max bag.


----------



## MT-prep (Dec 1, 2013)

Interesting to hear post about condor products. I use condor for all my gear and haven't had any problems after years of camping, backpack trips and my EDC has held up after a year of everything I could throw at it. 
Why not have a small bag of gear in your rig but use a EDC for your 9mm? Unless your hours away from home, you should be able to fit everything you need in a well packed EDC bag that will help you get to your rig or get home when situations happen.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Royal
> I mounted a safe under my seat to hold my 9mm and around 250 rounds of ammo. I also bolted a small locking toolbox to the interior in the rear of my jeep to hold my bag and other items that I may use.
> 
> ...


Friends, just so you know, Ohio recently passed a law making it a FELONY to have a "secret compartment" in your vehicle. They've already made at least one arrest and filed charges for an empty hidden compartment. Anyone who has worked on cars and removed/replaced a few interior panels can tell you that ALL cars have "secret compartments." A test case on this will be interesting.

That being said, I do not live in Ohio. I like the idea of "low profile" and avoiding undue attention. Years ago, I met a guy at a gun show, who had a business making built-in boxes with remote releases, hidden under vehicle floors or in trunks. I thought it was a good idea for storing one's valuables.

Our emphasis has been on the Get Home Bag. Until two days ago, my wife had been commuting close to 75 miles one way to a city law office. Her GHB was an internal frame packpack in a hunter camo color, bigger and heavier than we like but designed for a pretty long haul. Her decision to quit working, stay home, raise a garden and home school the boys is a relief to us. Our home is rural. My own 25 mile commute is further "up the river," so there's much less concern about two legged feral creatures and it's my native environment. Now it's mostly "stay healthy if you get stranded, and make sure you can get home without the vehicle." Needs vary, of course. Yesterday morning it was 12 degrees at work, today up to 17F. Most of the year, temperatures are milder, but it can always get wet. Your bag is likely to be "fine tuned" a couple of times a year.

If I have to carry it very far, I want to be able to wear it and keep my hands free. There are bags out there that can appear as soft luggage or convert to backpack. I bought one for my daughter in the mid 1990's, Eagle Creek or Eagle Ridge, can't recall. Since then, I've acquired a 5.11 "Two-day Tac Bag." I think the product has changed a bit over the years, but it's still out there.

Look around a bit. We do have lots of options these days.


----------



## Royal (Dec 4, 2013)

That's very interesting - my jeep has several "hidden" compartments that came from the factory that way.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

No s**t it's "interesting." I have not read the text of the Ohio law, just reports. But it sounds like it makes every single motorist an instant criminal. How convenient for the PTB's and their JBT's...

_"Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted - and you create a nation of law-breakers - and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be much easier to deal with."

--Ayn Rand ('Atlas Shrugged' 1957)_


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds vague to me. If a factory space is "hidden" and every car has them, then it ought to be illegal to sell those cars preventing all car sales in the state of Ohio. The first few test cases should be interesting.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A few years ago I install a floor mounted safe in a closet, cover with carpet it becomes invincible, wall safes are as good as your walls, I have demonstrated that several times to friends with wall safes and a crowbar ,the best place to hide something is in plain view,bragging can get you in trouble ,the more people know you have valuables the more of a target you become .As per carry on bags it all depends in your area, if you can carry it to work and if is safe, I personally see no purpose in a lock weapon in my vehicle having a ccw , my side arm is with me 24/7. But you must be realistic ,if someone wants your bob or vehicle or home valuables bad enough for whatever reason,9 out of 10 they will take it or try .


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

> It sounds vague to me. If a factory space is "hidden" and every car has them, then it ought to be illegal to sell those cars preventing all car sales in the state of Ohio. The first few test cases should be interesting.


I'm with you Geek999, but some states keep bad laws on the books for the reasons mentioned in the Ayn Rand quote. For MANY years, my state has had a law regarding "jacklighting" deer: if you have a gun and a light in your posession, in an area where deer may reasonably be presumed to be found, during the hours of darkness, it constitutes prima facie evidence of violation. In other words, if you have a gun and headlights and it's dark, you are guilty of "shining" deer. For generations now, they've used this law to bust hunters, confiscate guns and levy fines. Any time a hunter shows fight, hires a good lawyer and sets out to fight it in court, they immediately drop the charges. The last thing they want is a test case. As it is, they've made fortunes and lots of cops and wardens have enhanced their gun collections, with the help of this bad law. And speaking of bad game laws, the only person in my state who can come onto your premises and search your freezer without a warrant is a Game Warden.

I agree, readytogo, a wall safe in a stick built house is not secure. It's only advantage is being hidden. Walls are weak. Often, even full height gun safes are stolen. If it's not a terribly heavy safe, not bolted very securely to a reinforced concrete floor, two or three guys just steal the entire safe. Now, a small floor safe, set into a concrete ground floor at the time it's poured, is pretty hard to defeat in a hurry. It may be small, but it's hard to beat.

It's harder to be really secure in a car. But, Ohio presently excepted, searching a locked compartment in a car requires probable cause or a warrant. It's well beyond the bounds of a "Terry frisk." I still favor arrangements like an obvious compartment concealing a less obvious one.

And, in general, I favor a Bugout Bag or Get Home Bag that doesn't scream "paramilitary" at first glance. In my neck of the woods, the various hunter camo patterns aren't all that unusual. Camo being something of a fashion, anything from a knapsack to internal frame backpack is unremarkable. In a slightly more urban/leftist environment, I'd probably look for a gray, dull green or brown convertible bag.

There are all sorts of good things one can carry in a vehicle. For me, it's hard to think about how much I'll leave if I have to leave the vehicle and travel on foot. Life is full of hard choices.


----------



## breacher2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

Look at LA police gear they are always running deals on EDC and BOB (3day assault bags) I picked up my car bag for 19.99 and my backpack for 29.99. They have good quality stuff and it's geared towards law enforcement so it has weapons compartments.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Make sure you try living out of whatever bag or pack or whatever you choose....

You think you look cool but give it three to seven days carrying/wearing it a chance...see how comfortable the thing really is then.

You may be surprised ...a rude surprise when it comes to "Tactical Cool" items.

And you may want to have something that doesn't make you look like a target with riches in your "tactic cool bag walking thru a town, someone will want what you have and you have to sleep and will get tired at some point.....better to look like a bum than a target....a comfortable bum, instead of one with sore spots.


Always amazes me how many guys buy gear and think they are ready and yet they have never used the gear...and I mean for days not an over night trip....


----------

